# My printer will not print any more



## andrefrancis (Jan 4, 2012)

I have an HP Laserjet 2200DN which was working OK up to about a month ago. Now it just refuses to print!

It has a well-defined IP address (192.168.0.10) which I can ping and also address through my browser. The printer dialog box selects it OK, but when I try to print it just seems to get lost ... it starts off with the message "Printing page 1, 3% complete" and after 2 or 3 minutes gives up the ghost with a separate message "Unable to connect to printer, will retry in 30 seconds ...".

I have already done a 'hard reset' ... to no avail. Incidentally, the test pages and the Config info etc comes out fine ... so there is clearly nothing wrong with the printer hardware or network.

Can anybody help? 

I am using OSX 10.6.8 on an iMac 2.66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo connected to 1 Gigabit ethernet.

TIA

Andre Francis


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 5, 2012)

Open a browser and in the address bar put the IP of the printer. Does the printer's wiki page come up?


----------



## andrefrancis (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Satcomer ... but as I said in the post I can address the printer OK in the browser ... so it is identifying it. I can also 'ping' it successfully. The thing is ... my Mac knows it's there and the network knows it's there and the printer prints out test and configuration settings and stats ... so how come it won't print a file that I give it?

I do not quite understand your reference to a "wiki page". There is a Wiki reference to HP Laserjet printers in general and the 2200 series is mentioned in the list of models in particular.

Other than a 'hard reset', which I have already tried, is there any other way to 'clean out' the beast and get back to a clean start?


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 5, 2012)

What I am trying to do to see if your network still has a good connection to the printer. All printers, when they get an IP assigned to them, have a web page on you local network. That printer web page you can change any setting in the printer.

Now open System Preferences->Print & Scan and right click in the left hand pane and 'Reset the Printing System'. Then re-add your printer and see if that helps.


----------



## andrefrancis (Jan 5, 2012)

Satcomer, I did what you suggested, reset everything and then re-added the printer ... and exactly the same has happened, except this time the error message is: "Network host '192.168.0.10' is busy; will retry in 30 seconds...".

I checked the ping again and got an OK response.

Accessing the printer (using its IP address) from the browser gives me lots of info including the ability to change settings, many of which mean absolutely nothing to me. 

I have attached 2 pngs of the TCP/IP General and Advanced settings to see if you can spot anything amiss. It all looks OK to me.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 5, 2012)

On that first screen did you try the test page to see if it prints? If it does then the problem is with your Mac. If it doesn't test print then you have a printer problem.

It is a good sign that it is still on your network. Did the 'Reset Printer' and adding the printer back work at all?


----------



## andrefrancis (Jan 6, 2012)

Satcomer .....

In answer to your last question:



> Did the 'Reset Printer' and adding the printer back work at all?


No ... I still got the same problem = "Printer is busy"

I have now tried my PC laptop and it can see and print to the printer without any effort.

So my problem is clearly with the Mac. 

I have attached screenshots of the only 3 ways that I know of addressing the printer from the Mac.
1. Via the browser ... I have selected the test page to show you in the attachment. I can print this test page from the printer but I haven't discovered how to print it from the Mac!
2. Via the Print Dialog box ...
3. Via System Prefs - Print & Fax

Notice that all three of the above acknowledge the printer and yet I still cannot print from it!

Any other suggestions?


----------



## gsahli (Jan 8, 2012)

I suggest you try using the same comm protocol the Windows computer is using, port 9100 printing. On OS X we call it IP printing > HP Jetdirect.
So, delete from Print & Fax printer list, then add (+) and click on IP, then select HP Jetdirect, then enter IP address, choose/confirm model - Done.


----------



## andrefrancis (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow ... thank you gsahli.

I did exactly as you suggested ... and it worked! (You deserve a medal)


----------

